

U.S. firms urge action on skilled immigrant reform - ahalan
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/16/usa-economy-immigration-idUSN1E79B0J620111016

======
hkmurakami
Skilled labor immigration reform is perhaps the single most important factor
for this country to maintain its relevance in the international race for
talent acquisition. It's demoralizing (yet expected, I suppose) that it
continues to proceed at a snail-like pace.

Perhaps the most telling quote from the article:

"But proponents of more skills-based immigration say the salary differential
is overstated. They say immigrants tend to create jobs because they are twice
as likely as U.S.-born people to start their own companies and can help
improve access to foreign export markets."

